# Newer (2008) version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"



## fireboltr (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok just got my surefire u2 ultra.
Since when in the *(&% do they come with ssc p4's instead of lux v's?????
The ssc p4 in this reflector has a real small hot-spot, not the throwy wall of light I wanted....Dont get me wrong i still like it but ummmm hey its still advertised as having a 5watt emmiter, per both the site and the operators manual that it came with. I figured with a 300$ light they might...(enter sarcasm) let us know when they change things?????:shrug:

Ok so with a sscp p4 now does it have even longer runtime????
The beam is flawless but the hot spot is about 8 inches at 10 feet.
The spill beam still bright as heck and is about 12 feet in diameter at 10 feet.

input on what ya'll think would be cool

Pictures of the light itself and beamshots can be taken tonite if the beter half (g/f) allows me to leave the bed to play with something else  :devil: :naughty:


----------



## senna94 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: surefire u2 ultra*

I assume you got this straight from Surefire and not second hand from someone who could have modified it?? It would seem strange for surefire to alter the current design since they are in the midst of introducing the new models. (UA2 & UB2)

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Erasmus (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: surefire u2 ultra*

I didn't know either they changed the emitter to an SSC P4. I was considering to buy a U2 because from all the flashlights I owned it still has the best construction and hands down the best way of selecting different brightness modes. Here is my dream U2 : 
- with a 5W Luxeon emitter which is swapped to the new Cree MC-E
- compatible with 18650 cell size


----------



## fireboltr (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: surefire u2 ultra*

Brand new sealed in the package....

So as far as I know these have not been moded.

Registered the light online and in the drop down list they are showing a u2a-bk-wh?????

Checked the battery tube no liner or nothing just machined to "just" fit cr123a's, black anno looks nice.


----------



## Size15's (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: surefire u2 ultra*

As I've been saying, the [L5A] KL5A bezel is but the first of SureFire's updated lights as they transition from the LuxeonV.

The U2, becoming the U2A (do not confuse it with the "UA2") is the second model SureFire have updated.

It's only just entered production and release.

Enjoy!

Al


----------



## fireboltr (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: surefire u2 ultra*



Size15's said:


> As I've been saying, the [L5A] KL5A bezel is but the first of SureFire's updated lights as they transition from the LuxeonV.
> 
> The U2, becoming the U2A (do not confuse it with the "UA2") is the second model SureFire have updated.
> 
> ...


 
So.... Does this mean that I got a u2a and isnt labled as such????
As far as I knew the standard u2-bk-wh would still have the lux v??
The u2a-bk-wh would have the ssc p4????

Sorry for the confusion but you da man!


----------



## senna94 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: surefire u2 ultra*

Cool!!!! Thanks for the info Size15s. I wonder how output and runtime have changed in the new model??

Paul


----------



## Size15's (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: surefire u2 ultra*

It is my understanding that the U2A should be laser etched as such. It could be possible that SureFire haven't quite got through already produced parts before they transitioned to the SSC LED.

The output of the U2A should be a similar change to the KL5A where runtime is the major winner [rather than output].

I suggest it is far too early for runtime/output details, and at any rate, wouldn't we prefer to see our fellow CPF members produce comparative runtime/output charts for each of the U2 and U2A output levels?


----------



## fireboltr (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: surefire u2 ultra*



senna94 said:


> Cool!!!! Thanks for the info Size15s. I wonder how output and runtime have changed in the new mode??
> 
> Paul


 
Well I just broke out the C2 with the Malkoff M60 in it and compared the 2.
The Malkoff is considerably warmer tint wise.
They must be running the heck out of the ssc in the U2 beacuse it is slightly brighter in the hot spot, and slightly tighter.
The spill beam on the U2 completely stomps all spill from the Malkoff, and the U2 spill is about half the brightness (or more) of the Malkoff hotspot, to my eyes, not to mention the spill beam is larger than the Malkoff's (but alot smaller than the p60l).
The levels are still spaced well but the low is super low! Lets put it this way compared to the E1L low (great level) the U2 is at level 3 to be about the same brightness, On the lowest setting it is about as bright as a Gerber Tempo but of course due to the tight hot spot throws at that level.
The body of the light seems to get a little hotter than the Malkoff/C2 in the same amount of time ( I know this is good heat sinking), but they must be running the ssc pretty hard.

I am guessing it has to be a U2 bin ssc or beter????


More to follow will prolly end up doing a full write up with pics and posting leter.


----------



## Size15's (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: surefire u2 ultra*

I'm not sure whether SureFire did any work to the electronics of the KL5 and U2 when they swapped in the SSC LED and created the KL5A and U2A.


----------



## superflytnt (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: surefire u2 ultra*



Size15's said:


> It is my understanding that the U2A should be laser etched as such. It could be possible that SureFire haven't quite got through already produced parts before they transitioned to the SSC LED.
> 
> *I suggest it is far too early for runtime/output details, and at any rate, wouldn't we prefer to see our fellow CPF members produce comparative runtime/output charts* for each of the U2 and U2A output levels?


 



I think I'd just as soon know what I was buying beforehand! But I agree with you that I put more faith in runtime numbers produced by CPF members.


----------



## senna94 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: surefire u2 ultra*

Quick............somebody with a U2A and older 18650 body try it and make sure it will run on 18650s.


----------



## Size15's (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: surefire u2 ultra*



superflytnt said:


> I think I'd just as soon know what I was buying beforehand!


As with the KL5A I guess SureFire's initial perspective is that the change means the products will have better than advertised performance and that if you don't buy one because they don't tell you by how much better the performance is then so be it - there'll be plenty of others waiting to buy them.

I realise we all like to know these things and part of this is checking the performance for ourselves against the manufacturer's ratings. I think this type of product update is a an opportunity for CPF members to really demonstrate the value our community brings to the flashlight world by exposing, exploring and sharing the differences so we're all better informed.

Al


----------



## Size15's (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

I've edited the thread title to better reflect the nature of our discussion


----------



## cryhavok (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: surefire u2 ultra*

Being the old U2 used a LuxV which has a Vf of somewhere around 6V, I'd imagine they had to change the electronics a bit.



Size15's said:


> I'm not sure whether SureFire did any work to the electronics of the KL5 and U2 when they swapped in the SSC LED and created the KL5A and U2A.


----------



## fireboltr (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



Size15's said:


> I've edited the thread title to better reflect the nature of our discussion


 

Thanks man should have done that in the first place....
It kinda feels cool to be the first one with one of these things(well at least the first to document it).

I dont have the measuring equipment to do runtimes/outputs but I do have a good camera and can talk your ear off.

*Gonna run down to the biusness in a while will get some comparison beam shots then*


----------



## superflytnt (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: surefire u2 ultra*



Size15's said:


> *I realise we all like to know these things* and part of this is checking the performance for ourselves against the manufacturer's ratings. I think this type of product update is a an opportunity for CPF members to really demonstrate the value our community brings to the flashlight world by exposing, exploring and sharing the differences so we're all better informed.
> 
> Al


 


I know I do. It sounds like the OP would like to have known. Surefire is so huge that they don't really need to listen to the CPF community and stay up to date with specs (or emitters) because they do just fine without us thank you. Still, like the OP, when I buy a light (especially a $250+ light) I've researched it quite a bit and want a similar beam type and whatnot as those in all of the reviews that I probably just read. Any upgrade is fine but I just like to know what I'm getting before I order (even more so from their own website). That's just me but I'm old and don't like surprises


----------



## Sgt. LED (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Great now I gotta buy one!

I'd like to do a head to head with my U2by2 with the deeper McR12 reflectors. Then probably put an R2 in it........


----------



## woodrow (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

I think that having a P4 in a U2 would be a good thing.... but I am still holding out for either SF's new lights or Inova's new military light. We will see which one gets released first.


----------



## carrot (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

I'm surprised they just stuck a P4 in there... given what we know about SSC's to turn angry blue when run too hard too long. I wonder what SF has done to alleviate matters. Maybe it isn't being driven hard enough to bake the phosphor or maybe it steps down when it gets too hot?


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



carrot said:


> I'm surprised they just stuck a P4 in there... given what we know about SSC's to turn angry blue when run too hard too long. I wonder what SF has done to alleviate matters. Maybe it isn't being driven hard enough to bake the phosphor or maybe it steps down when it gets too hot?



Wasn't that problem only with the first batches of SSC P4?


----------



## jzmtl (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Wait what, so now they'll have u2a, ua2, and ub2 in the lineup?


----------



## monkeyboy (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Carrot, are you sure you're not confusing the P4 for the P7?

The single die SSC P4 has less heat sinking requirements than the luxeon V. If there's one company that doesn't overdrive LEDs it's Surefire.

Having said that, I wonder if they'll make a U2B (not UB2) with a P7 in a U2.


----------



## carrot (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Yes, I'm not confusing the P4 for the P7. I am not trying to fear monger or induce FUD or any of that. I am just curious as to whether Seoul has managed to cure the problem since my hiatus from CPF or if Surefire has come up with a good workaround, because, as I recall, the U2 pushes the LED quite hard. Perhaps it has good enough heat sinking but any light with adequate heatsinking in a pocket with nowhere for the heat to escape will reach pretty hot temperatures.
I think, but am not sure that this link adequately describes the phenomenon I read somewhere.... http://www.molalla.net/~leeper/seoulmy.htm


----------



## Size15's (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



jzmtl said:


> Wait what, so now they'll have u2a, ua2, and ub2 in the lineup?


No.
SureFire had the U2.
SureFire have superseded their U2 with their newly released U2A.

SureFire have shown plans for two new models - UA2 and UB2, both of which have not been released.



monkeyboy said:


> ...I wonder if they'll make a U2B (not UB2) with a P7 in a U2.


I doubt this very much. It was difficult enough to get the U2A into production and released!


----------



## jzmtl (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



Size15's said:


> No.
> SureFire had the U2.
> SureFire have superseded their U2 with their newly released U2A.
> 
> SureFire have shown plans for two new models - UA2 and UB2, both of which have not been released.



So why would they go through the trouble to update u2 if they have ua2 and ub2 pending release? Do they plan to have all three products in the line up?


----------



## senna94 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



carrot said:


> I'm surprised they just stuck a P4 in there... given what we know about SSC's to turn angry blue when run too hard too long. I wonder what SF has done to alleviate matters. Maybe it isn't being driven hard enough to bake the phosphor or maybe it steps down when it gets too hot?



It rather seemed like a friendly blue to me. Just kidding. The phenomenon you are describing I believe is called "punch through" and I doubt Surefire would release a light that would exhibit this behavior. I think it is probably close to the tint of most Novatacs with better throw due to the larger reflector of the U2.


----------



## fireboltr (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Well the other half wouldnt let me out of the bedroom to do beamshots last night.....But I did get to play with it a little bit when I went out for a smoke.

First of all the color rendition is actually excellent on this unit, I dont know surefire must be using higher cri ssc's than what we are used to.
This thing rocks beter than the older U2! I shot the light out across the street into the orchard (about 75 or so yards with lots of city light polution) and it literally lit up a huge amount of it, it was like having the sun in my hand....the greens were green the browns/yellows/and reds were all there and the depth perception is about the best I have seen thus far.....And this light throws on top of the whole wall of light....around 250ish yards in city light polution and it lit up the tree tops enough to make out almost vivid detail.....

More to follow later after dark again


----------



## Size15's (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



jzmtl said:


> So why would they go through the trouble to update u2 if they have ua2 and ub2 pending release? Do they plan to have all three products in the line up?


Until SureFire are ready to release their next generation of products, with ideas like the UA2 and UB2 in mind, it seems they have decided to 'plug the gap' by updating their KL5 and U2.
From what I gather these will be phased out once they have suitable replacements in due course.

Al


----------



## jzmtl (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Hmm, so they went through all the effort to update u2 even thou the latest projected release date of ua2 is only a couple of months away, or is it because they know they can't release ua2 by 2009? :\


----------



## Size15's (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



jzmtl said:


> Hmm, so they went through all the effort to update u2 even thou the latest projected release date of ua2 is only a couple of months away, or is it because they know they can't release ua2 by 2009? :\


As far as I'm concerned I disregard all anticipated release dates for SureFire products.
Until it is actually available to purchase from stock it may as well not exist as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## KeyGrip (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Cool. Just when I was considering getting a U2.


----------



## asdalton (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



Size15's said:


> As far as I'm concerned I disregard all anticipated release dates for SureFire products.
> Until it is actually available to purchase from stock it may as well not exist as far as I'm concerned.



After the fate of the KX5 and the P61L, that's the way I've been approaching it.

I'm actually more interested in this U2A than the Optimus or Invictus.


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Whoa, whoa whoa! When did this happen? A U2 with SSCP4 is the light I've been dreaming about! Someone please find out more specs on this thing! I'm emailing Surefire right now! INFO - WE NEED INFO!

Take a picture of the emitter please! I have C2-HA on order that I was going to put a multimode R2 drop in inside, but this U2A is the answer!


----------



## Size15's (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



KDOG3 said:


> Whoa, whoa whoa! When did this happen?


In the last few days.


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

I take it that (from the OP) that its' still reflector based( yessss!) and is still pretty much built like the original? ETA? Man I'm DROOLIN' here!


----------



## Size15's (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



KDOG3 said:


> I take it that (from the OP) that its' still reflector based( yessss!) and is still pretty much built like the original? ETA? Man I'm DROOLIN' here!


It's a U2 with a SSC LED instead of a LuxeonV LED.
It's available from SureFire right now AFAIK.


----------



## cl0123 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



KeyGrip said:


> Cool. Just when I was considering getting a U2.


Get it if you need it.

I want one* but don't really need it. I wait. 

With Aloha, 

Clarence


*Something small, multi-mode, plenty bright, super-tough all-in-one.


----------



## milkyspit (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

SureFire does have a long history of slipstreaming minor revisions into their products, which depending on your outlook is either intriguing or frustrating! I have no "in" with anyone at the company, but a wild guess is they might view the situation as perfectly acceptable so long as the product specs either remain consistent or improve in some respect. These half-steps, so to speak, probably also reduce the risk of introducing major enhancements because they can put most of the groundwork into place first, monitor product support calls and returns for any sort of unexpected QA issues, then if all is well, use that as the new baseline, leaving less heavy lifting in getting the big enhancement done than if they had simply done it all in one big chunk.

Anyway, just a wild guess!


----------



## vtunderground (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



KDOG3 said:


> A U2 with SSCP4 is the light I've been dreaming about!



Same here! 

I can't wait to see runtime plots.


Carrot, I've heard the same thing about the P4 emitter... BUT, I have run P4's on very small heatsinks for 5-7 hours at a time, with no noticeable change in tint (or any other ill effect). That's good enough for me!


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

I hope its got a higher high. I'm hoping for 150-175 lumens (at least) on the highest setting.....this thread needs to be stickied until we get more info!


----------



## LA OZ (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Will the U2A supports 18500 size battery? I will get one if it does .


----------



## senna94 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



LA OZ said:


> Will the U2A supports 18500 size battery? I will get one if it does .



Even if it doesn't there is no reason the older tubes will not fit it. Luckily I have a stock U2 that will accept 18650 cells. Also, leef is still marketing the U2 18650 tube as far as I know.


----------



## fireboltr (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Well I figure you guys/gals would like some pics now ehhh???

Dont laugh tooo hard these are my first rancid atempts at doing beamshots.....
*In all of these shots the U2A is on the right, All lights are 1 meter from the wall*

First up is an E1L on low with the U2A on low.






Next up is the E1L on low with the U2A on level 3 (as close to the same level as i could get it)





Well I know I stated before that the U2A was a little brighter than the Malkoff M60 but it would have been alot beter if i would have checked the darn M60 batteries before initial comparison........
Malkoff M60 and the U2A on level 6 (high) expeosure set to show spill and general spot intensity....





Next is the same shot but underexposed to show more about the hotspot...






Well there you have it for now Ill be able to do some more later.....
Hopefully outdoors

ENJOY!!!


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Can we get a pic of the light itself? Especially the business end?


----------



## iapyx (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: surefire u2 ultra*



Size15's said:


> I suggest it is far too early for runtime/output details, and at any rate, wouldn't we prefer to see our fellow CPF members produce comparative runtime/output charts for each of the U2 and U2A output levels?


 

I am really curious if and how much better it performs thaN the U2 that I own (with inner sleeve). And then ... would it be possible to upgrade it and then.. how much $$... 

iapyx


----------



## Size15's (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

The U2 Lamp Module ("bezel") is not sold individually so you'll have to get a whole U2A.


----------



## fireboltr (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

The light really isnt changed at all from past U2's.

Here is a body shot for yah....






Here is the buisness end sorry about the dust on the lens, the curved lens also reflects like mad!!!







Hope to get to play with it tonight outside and get some shots of what this little power-house is doing.....


----------



## greenLED (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



jzmtl said:


> So why would they go through the trouble to update u2 if they have ua2 and ub2 pending release? Do they plan to have all three products in the line up?


To keep offering all the great features of the U2. 

I personally have no use for all the bells and whistles that the ua2 and ub2 have, regardless of the extra brightness, "latest" technology, yada-yada-yada. 

Sometimes simple is better, and the U2 is complex as-is already. An upgrade that keeps (or increases?) brightness while increasing runtime with no change in interface is a no-brainer and a winner in my book.


----------



## H2Orower (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Sorry if this is a little off topic, but all this talk of SF changing emitters without notice has got me thinking. I just got a new L4 last week and am curious how you guys can tell what emitter is in there. I'm guessing it's a matter of experience? Can you tell me what emitter is pictured below?:





I'm just wondering if they changed the L4 emitter also since they're both 100lumens.


----------



## milkyspit (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



H2Orower said:


> Sorry if this is a little off topic, but all this talk of SF changing emitters without notice has got me thinking. I just got a new L4 last week and am curious how you guys can tell what emitter is in there. I'm guessing it's a matter of experience? Can you tell me what emitter is pictured below?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like a Lux5.


----------



## vtunderground (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



H2Orower said:


> Sorry if this is a little off topic, but all this talk of SF changing emitters without notice has got me thinking. I just got a new L4 last week and am curious how you guys can tell what emitter is in there. I'm guessing it's a matter of experience? Can you tell me what emitter is pictured below?:
> 
> I'm just wondering if they changed the L4 emitter also since they're both 100lumens.



You can tell it's a Luxeon (versus a Cree or a Seoul) by the silver hexagon behind the yellow dies. You can tell it's a 5-watt because it has four dies arranged together, instead of the single die of the lower power emitters.


----------



## roof (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

It is not strange that people by a Fenix or Lumapower. Surefire has to update his lights!!!!.:candle:


----------



## H2Orower (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Thanks milkyspit and vtunderground for your very quick answers.


----------



## iapyx (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



fireboltr said:


> .... the curved lens also reflects like mad!!!


 
You can get rid of the reflection by using a POL filter. A fantastic filter that exists of two glasses. By turning one you can control the reflexion. Also it can give clouds, skies more detail.


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Well OpticsHq told me in an email today that they won't be carrying it! DANG! Gotta find another dealer...


----------



## KeyGrip (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



cl0123 said:


> Get it if you need it.



That's what I hope to find out. The U2 has more of my most wanted features than any other flashlight, but I never really considered it because I thought it was too big. A few weeks ago I decided that if I got the chance, I'd get one and try it out. If I didn't like it, I'd sell it. This emitter upgrade is just one more incentive.


----------



## greenLED (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



KeyGrip said:


> ...I never really considered it because I thought it was too big.


Depending on what your usage is, you won't mind the size. I've even carried it clipped to my pocket a few times and without it getting in my way. Being bezel down helps, I think.


----------



## orcinus (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



iapyx said:


> You can get rid of the reflection by using a POL filter. A fantastic filter that exists of two glasses. By turning one you can control the reflexion. Also it can give clouds, skies more detail.



Actually, just one. You turn the polarizer, while the threaded ring to which it's attached stays put. The only polarizers i've seen that consist of two lenses are of the varicolor kind.

sorry, just nitpicking... again...


----------



## bezel (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

fireboltr - thanks for your review and pics.

your beamshots show the U2A to look considerably colder (blue) compared to the E1L and M60.

does it seem cold to you or is it really only noticable when compared against the other lights?


----------



## Superdave (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

woah, this is pretty sweet.. I just bought a new U2.. but it has yet to arrive. I hope it's got the P4 instead of the Lux5. 

we'll see on Tuesday or so...


----------



## iapyx (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



orcinus said:


> Actually, just one. You turn the polarizer, while the threaded ring to which it's attached stays put. The only polarizers i've seen that consist of two lenses are of the varicolor kind.
> 
> sorry, just nitpicking... again...


 
Yep you are right. I used to have one, but my camera was stolen way back and then my new camera didn't have a pol filter. Couldn't have a look at the filter. But it's one of those good things about CPF: one comes with a solution and then another member adds some good info. But, just between the two of us, maybe the reflection was intentional...


----------



## fireboltr (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



bezel said:


> fireboltr - thanks for your review and pics.
> 
> your beamshots show the U2A to look considerably colder (blue) compared to the E1L and M60.
> 
> does it seem cold to you or is it really only noticable when compared against the other lights?


 

The Beam does look alot cooler than the others when yo uare comparing them....This is the only time I notice this as the depth perception and color rendition is at least on par with or beter than the E1L/M60....The beam is more of a pure white then blue....The E1L is greenish, and the M60 is slightly yellow.....But I would NOT try to compare it to the q2 5a ive got.....


On a side note the new q2 5a blows away any led I have seen to date as far as outdoors goes....


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

We gotta find out which dealers are going to carry them... I still say sticky this thread...


----------



## 276 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

i am curious about this so i sent an email asking if they changed it or was it a one time mistake.


----------



## ICUDoc (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



Superdave said:


> woah, this is pretty sweet.. I just bought a new U2.. but it has yet to arrive. I hope it's got the P4 instead of the Lux5.



I hope the reflector has been modified well- the beamshots look OK but the hotspot seems quite small. One of my U2s has a SSC P4 and I do prefer the beam on the Lux V one, especially for indoor. But I guess Surefire is more likely to have modified the reflector.


----------



## fireboltr (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



ICUDoc said:


> I hope the reflector has been modified well- the beamshots look OK but the hotspot seems quite small. One of my U2s has a SSC P4 and I do prefer the beam on the Lux V one, especially for indoor. But I guess Surefire is more likely to have modified the reflector.


 


Yes the hot-spot itself is quite small...but the spill is sooooo bright compared to any other light i have played with that it lights up the whole area dramatically. On longer range viewings the throw is quite impressive but in this light the way that it is, the spill is soooo bright that it throws as well..... I know I know I need to get my but outdoors with my camera....


----------



## Kid9P (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

If anyone can confirm which dealer is carrying the U2A, I'd
definetely pick one up:thumbsup:


----------



## xevious (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

I don't know... the last production run prior to the U2A seems to be an excellent light all around. Although rated at 100 lumens, I find it slightly brighter than the NovaTac 120P (120 lumens). The power steps are nicely spaced. It would be nicer if the lowest setting was about 25% dimmer, but then the NovaTac fills that spot extremely well (adjusting to whatever you need it to be). Given that, I can't see spending the extra $$ for the SSC P4 emitter. :shrug:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Heck I got a mint U2by2 and I'm thinking about getting a stock P4 version to go with it! 

I like the idea of more throw. I think it's worth it but to each their own as they say! Really it's the UI that makes all the difference.


----------



## Superdave (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Bah, just got mine.. it's got the lux 5

weirdest part is that there is dust inside the sealed head, guess i'll just have to deal with it till i get bored someday and mod it...


i wonder how well a Cree Q5 would do in this, i've still got an extra one laying around. :duh2:


----------



## GVS_Lakers (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

I contacted my gun/flashlight source and might be able to get some, I should know in a few days. Yes it is all on the up and up, and no I am not a dealer.:thumbsup:


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

I would love for someone to compile a dealer list of those dealers that would carry it.


----------



## GarageBoy (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

I hope they adjusted the reflector for correct focus


----------



## Kid9P (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



GVS_Lakers said:


> I contacted my gun/flashlight source and might be able to get some, I should know in a few days. Yes it is all on the up and up, and no I am not a dealer.:thumbsup:


 
Hell, I'd be in for one


----------



## Optic Nerve (Aug 28, 2008)

*New U2 From Luxeon to Cree*

I called tech support at surefire yesterday, and they told me that the new U2 would not have the LUX V anymore.

Here is what tech support said:

Yes, we did change it from a Luxeon to a Cree LED. If you purchase the new U2 you will not notice much in the way of output, but you will get a longer runtime. Also, the beam has changed. In the past we received a few complaints about a dark spot and this has been resolved with the inclusion of this new LED. Hope this helps in making your decision.

Tech Support Surefire Team


----------



## dano (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: New U2 From Luxeon to Cree*

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/205637

It has a Seoul, not a Cree...

-dan


----------



## Optic Nerve (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: New U2 From Luxeon to Cree*

Thanks, I also read that thread.
However, the surefire rep said different. Maybe he meant to say SSC P4, because I posted his response word for word. Sometimes the tech support guys do not get all the info from the research and development people.


----------



## kromeke (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: New U2 From Luxeon to Cree*

Even a Seoul has a Cree in its soul. (Cree makes the dies that go into SSC P4 emitters correct?)


----------



## Optic Nerve (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: New U2 From Luxeon to Cree*

That is correct. The die is Cree made.


----------



## Size15's (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

FYI, I've just merged a thread into this one.


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: surefire u2 ultra*



Size15's said:


> I'm not sure whether SureFire did any work to the electronics of the KL5 and U2 when they swapped in the SSC LED and created the KL5A and U2A.



An educated guess to an answer to surefire reworking the electronics in the KL5A/U2A would be a yes, since the SSCP4 runs nice between 3.0-3.4volts while the luxeon V needs something in the neighborhood of 6.0v-~7.5 volts. So the new KL5A/U2A would have buck regulators (bring down 6 volts to a SSC P4s needed voltage range) while the older KL5 and U2 needed boost regulators to boost up/ maintain the necessary voltage for the Luxeon V.


----------



## iNDiGLo (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

I bought a Surefire U2 from B/S/T 3 days ago. It arrived today and to my surprise it has the SSC P4 Emitter. There is nothing on the Surefire Box to indicate this is the U2A. Even the User Manual say it has a 5W LED.

The other thing i noticed is the battery tube is straight through from end to end which means you can now unscrew the tailcap and install batteries instead of having to insert batteries from the head end.

The battery tube has no plastic sleeve but does not accept 18650 cells.

The tailcap has been reworked as well. If you look down in the tailcap where the tailcap makes contact with the end of the battery tube it is black with 3 distinct contact points. The older U2 (Z59) tailcap had a complete silver ring down inside the tailcap with raised tabs for contact. This is completely different.

The CPF member who sold me this brand new unopened box is "joedos". I'm going to PM him to find out where he purchased this U2. Perhaps he might be willing to purchase a few or at least we can find out where they are being sold.

Also the beam appears very neutral to me. Not warm at all but not blueish either. The beam is flawless with no artifacts. I'm very please.

iNDiGLo


----------



## WildChild (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

If it now has a bucks circuit it probably means it will work with RCR123A.


----------



## bezel (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



WildChild said:


> If it now has a bucks circuit it probably means it will work with RCR123A.


 
:thumbsup: that would be cool...


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

I still want one! But I dont' know who to buy from!


----------



## Size15's (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



KDOG3 said:


> I still want one! But I dont' know who to buy from!


I suggest you give SureFire a call


----------



## sbebenelli (Sep 1, 2008)

*Surefire U2 with P4*

I haven't been hanging around CPF as much lately and on CPFM I noticed a couple Surefire U2 sales and members where asking if it had the P4 LED. Are the new U2's coming with P4's and if so how long has this been going on?


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

on a side note Surefire just bumped their prices up on their LED models. As for a buck circuit, don't push all your money on it that you can run RCR 123As , it might be limited to only a ~8 volt input. To fry a circuit with 2 RCR 123As would be ugly.


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Surefire U2 with P4*

It's a stand between before the release of the UA2 and UB2. The U2A is exactly the same idea as the KL5A (fill in before the KX5 comes out). SF (I called) stated that it won't be until about mid september when enough units have been produced that it is guaranteed that you get one with the SSC P4 LED. Their might be some floating around the MP right now, and you would probably get a better price on it since surefire just had a price hike on all LED models today (sept 1st.). So you can either wait and buy from a dealer or SF when they release the U2A (not to be confused with the UA2 optimus) or you can buy now from MP (when you find out it's a P4) or from SF/dealers (not garunteed to be a P4).


----------



## l2icel3all (Sep 2, 2008)

*Surefire L4a and U2a??*

I just purchased a brand new L5 with the KL5a Led Assembly with the new SureFires pricing plan and while registering it on their site one of the options for flashlights was an L4a-HA-WH. For those who don't know what I am talking about. You can select from a list of all their flashlights they have made and you pick one from the list to register. Right about my L5-HA-WH was the L4-HA-WH and above that was the L4a-HW-WH. This is pretty interesting......

While writing the first paragraph I quickly scrolled through the list to see if I could find any other new lights and I stumbled about a "U2a-BK-WH.

I just thought I'd share this with you guys since I've seen a few L4 and U2s that were purchased that seemed different from what is advertised on SureFires site and seem to be "updated" models. :thumbsup:


----------



## Size15's (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Surefire L4a and U2a??*

The U2A has just started to be released directly from SureFire. I don't know of any SureFire Dealers that can confirm they have this new version of the U2A.

I'll merge this two-post thread in with the U2A thread.


----------



## generic808 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

I had two of these U2A's factory sealed which I was saving for a rainy day. One just sold on BST and I still have the other one. Still debating whether or not to let it go because I could use the funds right now. I originally purchased these to send off to Milky for modding, but fell short on funds 

The U2A is much nicer than the older U2 LuxV version. The beam on the U2A is flawless and the tint is white as white can be. No typical Surefire blue/purple with this model  This is definitely a winner in my book!


----------



## iapyx (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

does anybody know if the body of an older U2 fits this new U2A?
[in order to run it with a 18650]


----------



## milkyspit (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



generic808 said:


> I had two of these U2A's factory sealed which I was saving for a rainy day. One just sold on BST and I still have the other one. Still debating whether or not to let it go because I could use the funds right now. I originally purchased these to send off to Milky for modding, but fell short on funds
> 
> The U2A is much nicer than the older U2 LuxV version. The beam on the U2A is flawless and the tint is white as white can be. No typical Surefire blue/purple with this model  This is definitely a winner in my book!




Generic, the U2by2 mod would work better with the LuxV version of the host, so no worries there. As for the tint, this is only a guess, but SrueFire may be using the SVO tint, which tends to range from a pure white to a mild vanilla white. Driven hard, as I'd imagine they're doing here (1 Amp max output current?), it would look pretty darned white.

Regarding the circuitry questions from earlier in this thread, the original U2 seemed to have some sort of hybrid circuit, in which the lower levels seemed to be driven by a different circuit than the upper three levels... now this is only conjecture on my part, but I'm imagining SureFire may have disposed of the upper portion of their driver and tweaked things so the lower driver is now the ONLY driver, covering the full range of levels... that would seem to cover the Seoul SSCP4 emitter nicely AND position SureFire to use the same circuitry, with some minor tweaks, down the road to drive the SSCP7 emitter in their yet-to-be-released future U2 variants.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



generic808 said:


> The U2A is much nicer than the older U2 LuxV version. The beam on the U2A is flawless and the tint is white as white can be. No typical Surefire blue/purple with this model  This is definitely a winner in my book!



Would you be so kind as to provide comparison beamshots between the U2 and the U2A? What I am curious about is the throw and the color rendition. Someone posted that both were better in the U2A.


----------



## KDOG3 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

I think I may just get a C2-HA w/ my R2 5mode drop in for the time being and then wait and see how the UA2 performs...


----------



## JNewell (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Surefire L4a and U2a??*

I spent a little time today trying to find the registration page on the SF website. I may be dumb or blind or both, but I can't find it. Where's it linked from? Thanks.



l2icel3all said:


> I just purchased a brand new L5 with the KL5a Led Assembly with the new SureFires pricing plan and while registering it on their site one of the options for flashlights was an L4a-HA-WH. For those who don't know what I am talking about. You can select from a list of all their flashlights they have made and you pick one from the list to register. Right about my L5-HA-WH was the L4-HA-WH and above that was the L4a-HW-WH. This is pretty interesting......
> 
> While writing the first paragraph I quickly scrolled through the list to see if I could find any other new lights and I stumbled about a "U2a-BK-WH.
> 
> I just thought I'd share this with you guys since I've seen a few L4 and U2s that were purchased that seemed different from what is advertised on SureFires site and seem to be "updated" models. :thumbsup:


----------



## matt0 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Surefire L4a and U2a??*



JNewell said:


> I spent a little time today trying to find the registration page on the SF website. I may be dumb or blind or both, but I can't find it. Where's it linked from? Thanks.




http://www.surefire.com/register

I had trouble finding it too but then I saw a link to it here on CPF...


----------



## l2icel3all (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Surefire L4a and U2a??*



JNewell said:


> I spent a little time today trying to find the registration page on the SF website. I may be dumb or blind or both, but I can't find it. Where's it linked from? Thanks.



You need to have one of those registration cards you get when you purchase a SureFire flashlight. After you enter the unique code located on each card it will bring you to a page where there are 3 pull down menus in which you choose which item you purchase from them. Under the flashlights section is where I noticed they had the U2a and the L4a.


----------



## JNewell (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Surefire L4a and U2a??*



matt0 said:


> http://www.surefire.com/register
> 
> I had trouble finding it too but then I saw a link to it here on CPF...


 
Thanks!


----------



## JNewell (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Surefire L4a and U2a??*



l2icel3all said:


> You need to have one of those registration cards you get when you purchase a SureFire flashlight. After you enter the unique code located on each card it will bring you to a page where there are 3 pull down menus in which you choose which item you purchase from them. Under the flashlights section is where I noticed they had the U2a and the L4a.


 
Thanks, never bothered to look at one. So...I gotta go to the box of boxes and dig out all the old cards...some are going to be 10+ years old...should amuse someone at the other end!


----------



## iapyx (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



generic808 said:


> _The U2A is much nicer than the older U2 LuxV version. The beam on the U2A is flawless and the tint is white as white can be. No typical Surefire blue/purple with this model  This is definitely a winner in my book!_


 



Flashlight Aficionado said:


> Would you be so kind as to provide comparison beamshots between the U2 and the U2A? What I am curious about is the throw and the color rendition. Someone posted that both were better in the U2A.


 
Yes, we're still waiting for those beamshots


----------



## sbebenelli (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

I just received a U2 with the updated LED today. I've talked to two different people at Surefire and sent one email about this light before receiving it. I was told this light didn't exist. I was told it did exist but was on backorder. I received an email saying it wasn't available to order yet and when it is it'll be marked as a U2A. This light isn't marked U2A, it does exist and I have one to prove it. Seems no one at Surefire knows what's going on. Must be the "world class service" they talked about while being on hold for over 10 minutes while waiting to talk to someone.


----------



## iapyx (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



sbebenelli said:


> I just received a U2 with the updated LED today. I've talked to two different people at Surefire and sent one email about this light before receiving it. I was told this light didn't exist. I was told it did exist but was on backorder. I received an email saying it wasn't available to order yet and when it is it'll be marked as a U2A. This light isn't marked U2A, it does exist and I have one to prove it. Seems no one at Surefire knows what's going on. Must be the "world class service" they talked about while being on hold for over 10 minutes while waiting to talk to someone.


 
Just in general, how can one see if you're having a U2 with upgraded LED in your hands or not?


----------



## milkyspit (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

I can vouch for some U2A being shipped in the same packaging as the older, Lux5 lights... I've got one sitting next to me right now. :thinking:

Don't have time to take a photo just now of the two versions of the light side by side (maybe somebody else can, or already has?), but the little yellow square in the newer emitter as viewed through the lens, looks markedly smaller than the same yellow region in a Lux5. Trouble is, you need to be able to look into the light... seeing the light in an unopened package, there is nothing to distinguish the two.


----------



## iapyx (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



milkyspit said:


> I can vouch for some U2A being shipped in the same packaging as the older, Lux5 lights... I've got one sitting next to me right now. :thinking:
> 
> Don't have time to take a photo just now of the two versions of the light side by side (maybe somebody else can, or already has?), but the little yellow square in the newer emitter as viewed through the lens, looks markedly smaller than the same yellow region in a Lux5. Trouble is, you need to be able to look into the light... seeing the light in an unopened package, there is nothing to distinguish the two.


 
milkyspit, do you notice difference in output?
if so, could you - if you have time - make a few beamshots?
I think that would make a lot of us happy


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Quoting myself.


Flashlight Aficionado said:


> generic808 said:
> 
> 
> > The U2A is much nicer than the older U2 LuxV version. The beam on the U2A is flawless and the tint is white as white can be. No typical Surefire blue/purple with this model  This is definitely a winner in my book!
> ...


----------



## gottawearshades (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Oy! I hope that's not the one I just had sent to you, Scott!

By the way, don't mod me as trashing Surefire, but all the secrecy about their LEDs gives me a pain in the pain receiver.

When I buy a laptop, I know the exact model of the processor, the graphics card, etc. I'm not a smart consumer if I don't know these facts.

Mystique is overrated.



milkyspit said:


> I can vouch for some U2A being shipped in the same packaging as the older, Lux5 lights... I've got one sitting next to me right now. :thinking:
> 
> Don't have time to take a photo just now of the two versions of the light side by side (maybe somebody else can, or already has?), but the little yellow square in the newer emitter as viewed through the lens, looks markedly smaller than the same yellow region in a Lux5. Trouble is, you need to be able to look into the light... seeing the light in an unopened package, there is nothing to distinguish the two.


----------



## asdalton (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



gottawearshades said:


> When I buy a laptop, I know the exact model of the processor, the graphics card, etc. I'm not a smart consumer if I don't know these facts.
> 
> Mystique is overrated.



I agree. I completely understand Surefire not getting into the Cree bin-chasing game, but going from the ancient Luxeon V to the SSC P4 is a significant upgrade to the product.


----------



## milkyspit (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



asdalton said:


> I agree. I completely understand Surefire not getting into the Cree bin-chasing game, but going from the ancient Luxeon V to the SSC P4 is a significant upgrade to the product.




I know I come from a slightly different angle, but have seen SureFire slipstream all sorts of changes into pretty much all the lights that have passed through the Milky Labs at one time or another. I just always chalked it up to the way they do business... you guys are right about the informed customer aspect, and at the same time, I guess the glass-half-full viewpoint would be that it's good SureFire continues to improve on the products, rather than building the same thing even while knowing they could do better. It's a grey area in that they're not introducing a completely new platform, and yet, some of the slipstreamed changes really ARE fairly significant.

My personal take -- and it's just a guess -- is that SureFire delivers product more in terms of the performance criteria, not the exact components themselves. We all know SureFire habitually underrates their products, so from their perspective, as long as the slipstreamed version meets or exceeds the advertised specs and is compatible with the same parts as the original (filters, battery tubes, and the like), they've met their obligation to the customer. We CPFers are, after all, an extremist lot by nature... not many folks in the general population, not even LEO or military personnel, would even notice that the U2A uses a completely different brand of LED than the original U2 did.

This is a tough one... it's about as significant as any slipstream I've seen, and yet it just doesn't feel like a whole new flashlight, either.

:shrug:

Regarding beamshots, I'll try to take a few photos once it's good and dark around here.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

You should be resting, not running around outside with a light and a camera.


----------



## fireboltr (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Went into a surefire dealer today to pick up a G2Z in O-D and got to talking about the newer lights....
He really new his "stuff" as far as a normal sales jockey. Knows PK and the like. Has a couple of the experimental lights...
Anyways I got on the subject of the U2A and was corrected several times that its the UA2... NO NO NO U2A.. I was reminded several times that the light does not exist....Until I pulled it out of its holster and presented it to him.
I got a big ole' WTF???? how did you get this and blah blah blah he was impressed.... Then he tried to sell me an NOS L6 for 265$ no thanks took my U2A and newly aquired G2Z and left.....

If I am around tonite ill try and take some outdoor beamshots


----------



## Size15's (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

It's not good sport to tease SureFire dealers with products they don't know about [yet], or can't get hold of...
It's good fun though, although a bit too easy most of the time...


----------



## iapyx (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



Size15's said:


> It's not good sport to tease SureFire dealers with products they don't know about [yet], or can't get hold of...
> It's good fun though, although a bit too easy most of the time...


 
He (the SF dealer) could and maybe should at least have known about the U2A. Here at cpf we've been talking about it for some time now (since the 20th of August)


----------



## fireboltr (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Yeah I know we have been talking about this light since aug 20th.
I started it.........

I guess I shouldnt be teasing this surefire dealer though he still hasnt gotten around to the new pricing yet..... Still has plenty of lights in stock at old prices as of yesterday.....

Only paid 71$ for the G2Z-OD and 39$ for the P60L.....Need a comfy winter beater light for ummm well abuse.......

P.S. I dont know if anyone has noticed but the new P60L I got yesterday seems a little brighter and has better CRI than the old one I just gave to the EX-girlfriend


----------



## JNewell (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



iapyx said:


> He (the SF dealer) could and maybe should at least have known about the U2A. Here at cpf we've been talking about it for some time now (since the 20th of August)


 
The nerve of that dealer, two whole weeks!!!  Gotta say, most folks have better things to do than sit in front of a computer reading about flashlights - shocking as that seems to us!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Doubliee postagiesez


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

That's why Surefire should employ all of US instead.

I mean naturally we would all spend our off hours time doing field research. We would be the most dedicated employees EVER!
I would even volunteer to relocate.


----------



## milkyspit (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

*[size=+1]U2 vs U2A Beamshots[/size]*

Okay, got a chance to take some wimpy beamshots last night. In all these photos, the U2 (Lux5) is to the left, and U2A (Seoul P4) to the right.

*U2 (left) vs U2A (right)*






Note the smaller yellow square in the emitter of the U2A (right), and the four silver lines surrounding the yellow square.

---

*Cellar, approx. 12 feet*





At close range, the tighter spot of the U2A is most evident... it comes at the expense of a less forgiving intensity falloff to either side, also evident.

---

*Smoke house, approx. 10 yards*





Note the greater intensity of light in the center of the U2A beam. Also note the tree behind the building, clearly visible with the U2, would be easy to miss with the U2A. Finally, note the color temperature of both emitters... though samples of each will no doubt vary, the Lux5 does seem to render the building somewhat more grey, and the Seoul P4 of the U2A somewhat more blue.

---

*Black Walnut tree, approx. 30 yards*





This is no doubt the worst photo in the bunch, but it does show the same higher-intensity hotspot (U2A) vs. greater surrounding coverage (u2) as seen in the other photos. Note how the building is illuminated by the U2 spill noticeably more distinctly than it is with the U2A.

---

*Garage, approx. 35-40 yards*





This is IMHO the best photo for showing how similar the beams really are... granted, there are differences in the specifics, but both seem to be in the same general ballpark in terms of overall output and have about the same radius of sidespill as well. The U2A does seem to center-weight its output more than the U2 does.


----------



## iapyx (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Milkyspit thankyouthankyouthankyou!!!:thumbsup:
Finally I can go to sleep :sleepy:


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*





Milkyspit.


----------



## gottawearshades (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Outdoor beamshots in the middle of the night when you have pneumonia!

Get to bed before you catch your death!


----------



## fireboltr (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Milky....

You beat me to it!!!!! Now get back to bed DANGIT!!!!!!


I dont have the luxv version but ill try and play with the outdoor beamshots again tonite woman and time allowing.......


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



fireboltr said:


> I dont have the luxv version but ill try and play with the outdoor beamshots again tonight woman and time allowing.......






MORE BEAMSHOTS!!!


----------



## fireboltr (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Here are some more beamshots from in my front yard....
Quite a bit of light pollution but youlle get the idea.....

Sorry for the black sky disruption as when i run them through jpeg compression it looses some tones and gradiants.

All shots are taken at about 50 feet to the tree on bipods.

Here is the shot 2 stops overexposed to show the spill is still bright as heck at this distance.






Here is the same shot at normal exposure showing pretty much what I see to the naked eye.






Here is the same shot (surprise) 2 stops underexposed to show more hotspot.









As you can see this thing throws out a heck of alot of light and playing with the stops dont do a heck of alot..........
Notice that the browns still show up very well even though the beam is cool compared to others.....
Next thing when I get time I will find a spot that has some reds and other colors....

Anyways enjoy

P.S. just incase your wondering these were shot with a nikon d50 and 24-120vr "portrate" lens in raw format
once again sorry for the graininess but jpeg compression sucks but hey it would take forever to load 15mb worth of photos right?


----------



## MSI (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



fireboltr said:


> P.S. I dont know if anyone has noticed but the new P60L I got yesterday seems a little brighter and has better CRI than the old one I just gave to the EX-girlfriend



I have experienced the same, noticeably brighter and much nicer tint on my recent P60L than the one I bought half a year ago.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Thanks for the nice beamshots Scott!

MSax


----------



## stevie-ca (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Cool, just got one with Seoul P4


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Am I missing something or do you get the new version with the seoul if you buy a Surefire U2 now?
Is it from a certain dealer or from Surefire directly?


----------



## 276 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

i believe its from surefire directly, i now want one too.


----------



## Ty_Bower (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



milkyspit said:


> *[size=+1]U2 vs U2A Beamshots[/size]*
> 
> Okay, got a chance to take some wimpy beamshots last night. In all these photos, the U2 (Lux5) is to the left, and U2A (Seoul P4) to the right.



Nice photos, Scott. Is it just me, or does the U2 (LuxV) seem to do a better job of illuminating the scene in pretty much every case? I can't honestly say the newer revision makes things easier to see than the original. To me, the LuxV just works better.


----------



## milkyspit (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



Ty_Bower said:


> Nice photos, Scott. Is it just me, or does the U2 (LuxV) seem to do a better job of illuminating the scene in pretty much every case? I can't honestly say the newer revision makes things easier to see than the original. To me, the LuxV just works better.




Not just you, I got that sense as well. IMHO it's due to the more forgiving wide-area coverage you get with the LuxV version... you don't need to aim the light perfectly to get good illumination on a target. If you get a good tint from the LuxV light (and admittedly not all are as good a tint), you also seem to get better color rendition.

The U2A isn't bad! And it does clearly throw farther... but it's hard to say it's dramatically better... different, in the same general ballpark as far as illumination, but not clearly better.

On the other hand, efficiency is better, with the U2A delivering about twice the runtime of the LuxV version.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Really.

Now you know I am a sucker for good runtimes!
So tempting, so broke.

Ah well lucky for me I got a 12mm U2by2 getting spruced up at Milky Labs right now. That will help keep the jonesing down, at least that is what I tell myself.


----------



## milkyspit (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



Sgt. LED said:


> Really.
> 
> Now you know I am a sucker for good runtimes!
> So tempting, so broke.
> ...




The U2by2 will give you longer runtimes, too, just in a little different way. Since it's so much brighter (500 lumens max output) you'll tend to run the light at lower settings more often, which will effectively increase your runtimes... but you can also go to 11, as they say in Spinal Tap, when needed. So no worries!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Aww thanks Scott, love you man.

I can't get enough of hearing how great that light is! :tinfoil:


----------



## iapyx (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



milkyspit said:


> I can vouch for some U2A being shipped in the same packaging as the older, Lux5 lights... I've got one sitting next to me right now. :thinking:....


 
milkyspit, are the bezels/heads and bodies exchangeable?


----------



## milkyspit (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



iapyx said:


> milkyspit, are the bezels/heads and bodies exchangeable?




Yes, they seem to be.


----------



## gottawearshades (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

I just got my hands on one of these, actually the same one Milky was testing (sent it to him as a host for a mod; who knew?).

I would just mention that it does seem to render colors better than most of the LEDs I've crossed paths with--better than my NovaTac with a stock emitter, almost as well as my NovaTac with a K2-TFFC.

Personally, I think twice the runtime still makes this a worthwhile update, even if it isn't any brighter.

BTW, one thing I'm wondering: The selector ring doesn't have the tactile "click" that my Kroma MS does. Didn't the old U2 have that click (this is my first time with a U2)?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

My older one does not click.

At least it didn't when I sent it off....


----------



## fireboltr (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

As far as I know none of the U2's have a click on the selector. They are magnetic switches that "sense" the position......

Its great you are noticing the better color rendition, and depth perception as well.....
I was pretty impressed when I first fired mine up.

Have fun but on another note have you noticed the awsome low low on the light now?????


----------



## Size15's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Both the U2/U2A and K2 Kroma / K2 Mil Spec use the same magnetic sensing method. However, it was decided that the U2/U2A should not have any detents or 'clicks', but that the K2-MS should.


----------



## iapyx (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Nice that the low is lower than on the old version U2.

So have the runtimes improved as well? 
Anyone knows the runtimes? Could do a test on ´high´


----------



## fireboltr (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

From what I have seen and read/ talked to surefire about....
The runtime in all levels should be about doubled.....
The sscp4 runs about the same output at about half the voltage and drive current......

Im not MILKY but this is my observation


----------



## Wick (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

So heres a question...if the L4A does go into production, which considering we have the U2A and the L5A seems like a distinct possibility, how will it differ from the KX2C? I have no clue what emitter the KX2C is using, so it may be drastically different. That said, I've been eyeing a KX2C, but if I can order an entire light together, I might just wait on the L4A.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

KX2C is a cree behind an optic - throwy
L4A ought to be a P4 in an OP reflector - floody

2 very different output types, at least I really really hope so!


----------



## milkyspit (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



fireboltr said:


> From what I have seen and read/ talked to surefire about....
> The runtime in all levels should be about doubled.....
> The sscp4 runs about the same output at about half the voltage and drive current......
> 
> Im not MILKY but this is my observation




Fireboltr, I haven't done a complete runtime test yet, but based on measurements it looks like the U2A should run approx. 1h30m on highest brightness (level 6)... and the traditional U2 would typically run, if memory serves, 40-60 minutes at the same level. Hope this helps.


----------



## gottawearshades (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

One more thing to report. This U2 has a battery warning. 

When it can no longer run on high, every second or two it blinks dimly, then goes back up. I dialed it down, and the blinking went away, so I assume it does this when it can't keep up the pace at the current setting. 

Pretty cool.


----------



## milkyspit (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



gottawearshades said:


> One more thing to report. This U2 has a battery warning.
> 
> When it can no longer run on high, every second or two it blinks dimly, then goes back up. I dialed it down, and the blinking went away, so I assume it does this when it can't keep up the pace at the current setting.
> 
> Pretty cool.




If SureFire is using a microcontroller in the U2A, which might be the case if they're already using the circuitry they're going to put in the upcoming U2 variants, the blink would indeed be deliberate. It's also possible the blink is the result of a happy accident... when some boost regulators reach the point where incoming power cannot hold regulation any longer, the regulator duty cycles enough to allow the cell to recover a bit, thereby extending the runtime a little... the VIP drivers had that characteristic back in the day. If this is the case, it doesn't diminish the utility of such a feature in the least! Just saying there are two very different ways of getting there. Interesting!

:thinking:


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

I'd be most interested in this supposed blinky indicator. Anyone confirm this?
bernie


----------



## sbebenelli (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



Kiessling said:


> I'd be most interested in this supposed blinky indicator. Anyone confirm this?
> bernie



You realize the U2 has a clicky and a knob so it doesn't qualify as KISS :nana:


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

KISS is easy to determine ... I give it to my girl withoout any introduction ... if she figures out the UI, it is KISS. 
The U2 passed.


More buttons is not a bad thing per se. Having to remember things when using a tool ... this is bad.

I guess you knew I would say that.

:nana:

bernie


----------



## sbebenelli (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



iapyx said:


> Nice that the low is lower than on the old version U2.
> 
> So have the runtimes improved as well?
> Anyone knows the runtimes? Could do a test on ´high´



The low is lower than the old version? I don't have a old version to compare it to.


----------



## iapyx (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



sbebenelli said:


> The low is lower than the old version? I don't have a old version to compare it to.


 

I have an old version but not a new one 
But from post #141 (fireboltr) I understand that the new verson has a lower low than the old version.


----------



## asdalton (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



sbebenelli said:


> The low is lower than the old version? I don't have a old version to compare it to.



Yes. The low is lower, and the brightness levels are spaced further apart. 

I estimate that the output on the 3 highest levels is 120 lm / 35 lm / 10 lm.


----------



## wkoukios (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

I just bought a U2A from ebay. I was surprised to get the new version. I would like to know if this unit would be able to run cr123 rechargeables without damage? I tried it with a 17670 and it ran at a visable lower level then with regular batterys.

My other surefires seem to run rechargeables better. I assume this is because of the new buck circuit?

Has any of the fine reviewers on this website tested this version for runtimes and battery life for a surefire driven p4 led?


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

The new one has a lower low while the high seems roughly equivalent to the old U2. The levels are further apart and the old one is brighter up until level 5 or 6, where they even out.
The new one has a somewhat tighter spot and a slightly less bright spill, which is unfortunate.

But given the lower low and bigger dynamic range as well as the gain in runtime, it is the new one for me.

bernie


----------



## wkoukios (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Anyone else test out one of these yet??


----------



## :)> (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



wkoukios said:


> Anyone else test out one of these yet??


 
Yep. I now have 2 of them and I am thrilled. They work on my 18650 Surefire battery tubes and they are the improvement that I was looking for in the U2. 

I have regarded the U2 as one of the finest lights ever made and it just got better with better runtime and a perfect beam. 

One wierd thing though... the new tailcap does not work when I use 18650's


----------



## Ctrain (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

In term of throw and output how would it compare to an E2DL? (thats just been traded to the above) :thumbsup:


----------



## wkoukios (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

My Dereelight CL1H is brighter for sure. I think surefire went for runtime on this change. I like it but still carry my Dereelight at work. If my unit deploys overseas where my life would depend on a good light, I'm taking only Surefire lights. Also a fenix L2D for battery availability issues and utility.
However, when a light has selectable output why would Surefire not engineer the high setting to be as bright as possible??? Is the p4 able to put out more than 100 lumens in this setup? I will say the fit and finish is flawless as are all my Surefire products!


----------



## iapyx (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



Kiessling said:


> The new one has a lower low while the high seems roughly equivalent to the old U2. The levels are further apart and the old one is brighter up until level 5 or 6, where they even out.
> The new one has a somewhat tighter spot and a slightly less bright spill, which is unfortunate.
> 
> But given the lower low and bigger dynamic range as well as the gain in runtime, it is the new one for me.
> ...


 
Bernie, you say this U2A is the new one for you. Have you in the mean time aquired one yet? If so, what do you think of it in comparison to the old U2?

I would also like to know/hear from others who have an old U2 and a new one what they think of it. Do you like the new ´color´ do you like the beam? etc....


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



iapyx said:


> Bernie, you say this U2A is the new one for you. Have you in the mean time aquired one yet? If so, what do you think of it in comparison to the old U2?
> 
> I would also like to know/hear from others who have an old U2 and a new one what they think of it. Do you like the new ´color´ do you like the beam? etc....




Yes, I have two of the new ones, and they are identical. My observations you quoted in your post are still valid. The only complaint I have with the new ones is that somewhat tighter and smaller spot, reducing the field of vision down range somewhat when compared to the old ones. Otherwise, the runtime and lower low beat the old U2. In th eend, I prefer the new one.

As to tint ... I dunno, it does not interest me. In my sample of (2) U2A lights, they are both crystal white to my eyes whereas the LuxV U2 had way more variation in tint. 

And ... no donut in the new one. Zero.

With the UA2 scrapped and the UB2 being the UB3 now, the U2A will be a very valuable light for me in th efuture I think. 

bernie


----------



## iapyx (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



Kiessling said:


> Yes, I have two of the new ones, and they are identical. My observations you quoted in your post are still valid. The only complaint I have with the new ones is that somewhat tighter and smaller spot, reducing the field of vision down range somewhat when compared to the old ones. Otherwise, the runtime and lower low beat the old U2. In th eend, I prefer the new one.
> 
> As to tint ... I dunno, it does not interest me. In my sample of (2) U2A lights, they are both crystal white to my eyes whereas the LuxV U2 had way more variation in tint.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you Bernie, that is some useful information. 
Since there will be no UA2/UB2 anytime soon I am considering a U2A next to my donut-U2. The lower low will be much appreciated and for me the tighter beam is no problem. In fact it will be a good addition if I keep my old U2. The U2A seems to be slightly brighter. Is that only a photo perception or is it really a tiny bit brighter?


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

The beam is not tighter, the beam diameter is the same. It is the relative size of the spot that is reduced an a little more concentrated, making the dynmaic range between spot and spill bigger and thus less easy on the eyes. Together with the smaller spot you get a less ideal field of vision mid range compared to the U2 with the LuxV.

About brightness ... I dunno. Maybe a little brighter. Depends on the individual LED, I don't feel comfortable makin ga blanket statement with my sample size of (2) U2A and (3)U2. 

The runtime for me is the key. 

bernie


----------



## iapyx (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



:)> said:


> Yep. I now have 2 of them and I am thrilled. They work on my 18650 Surefire battery tubes and they are the improvement that I was looking for in the U2.
> 
> I have regarded the U2 as one of the finest lights ever made and it just got better with better runtime and a perfect beam.
> 
> One wierd thing though... the new tailcap does not work when I use 18650's


 
Are there others here with a U2A using rechargeables? Does it work well? Any problems with 18650's in combination with the new tailcap? (apart from having to use the body of an older U2 to have the 18650 fit).
thanks,
iapyx


----------



## iapyx (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Only wanted to express my enthusiasm. Today, 30 minutes ago to be precise (at 14.10 GMT/UTC), my new U2A has arrived. It took 7 days to get from a dealer in CT via a friend of mine in Boston to me. Can't wait till it's dark. First impression: solid. Nice beam. No donut. Brighter than my U2 which runs on a rechargeable (less output). The lower low of the U2A is very nicey indeed. Now I got two SF lights 

Oh, switched the bodies and indeed the U2A works with a rechargeable.


----------



## 65535 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Got a U2A as a warranty for a traded U2 that had the original "soft start." 

God it has a horribly purple beam. The reflector looks better the output is better but it has a horid purple tint. I may at some point drop in a warm white SSC P4.

I like the tighter beam. Don't care for the new Chem-Kote. The original Chem-Kote was nicer imho. Anyways light works well works on rechargables. I liked the old clicky better because it's user servicable (At least I am able to.). 

We'll see I like tight beams. It is a bit brighter than my original U2 which is the most recent version before they went U2A. Lower low. BUT PURPLE!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

After reading this thread, I just picked up a new U2A on eBay for about $150. The light has the tighter hotspot as advertised, the serial starts with a 'B' instead of an 'A'.

AW rechargeables fit and work fine in the U2A. My beam is also a little on the purple side compared to my original U2, which had a bad doughnut and is slightly on the coke bottle green side of the curve, particularly at the lower levels. I was able to eliminate some of the doughnut in the U2 with an extra o-ring and experimentation.

I'll give the old U2 to my wife to walk the dog, it is a simple light to operate even with gloves on.

Low on the U2A is just right, not quite as low as on Henry's lights but a lot better than on the original Ultra.

I ordered one of those vaporware UA2's sometime last year, it's been so long I don't even remember if my credit card has already been charged or not. Since the UA2 doesn't appear to be coming anytime soon, I need to research the payment status. Seems like it took me about a year to get an early Kroma Mil-Spec (from OpticsHQ perhaps?).

As far as the U2A, it's a lot better light for $150 than for $300 IMHO.:laughing:


----------



## steveG (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



Ctrain said:


> In term of throw and output how would it compare to an E2DL? (thats just been traded to the above) :thumbsup:



Ditto... Anyone?

It would be nice if it had a nice tight beam that I could use a diffuser on if needed.


----------



## iapyx (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



steveG said:


> Ditto... Anyone?
> 
> It would be nice if it had a nice tight beam that I could use a diffuser on if needed.


 
steveG, in this thread you can see a beamshot comparison between the E2DL and the U2A and Jetbeam M1X. What follows in the thread are comments on output and throw. Especially the E2DL and U2A are commented on: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/220777


----------



## steveG (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



iapyx said:


> steveG, in this thread you can see a beamshot comparison between the E2DL and the U2A and Jetbeam M1X. What follows in the thread are comments on output and throw. Especially the E2DL and U2A are commented on: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/220777



Thanks!


So I've read a couple times about the adapter that allows you to use a 6P bezel on a U2. I haven't been able to find any info on this. I'm assuming the advantage is the multitude of drop-in options... my question is, does the lamps modes still function the same?


----------



## Size15's (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



steveG said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> So I've read a couple times about the adapter that allows you to use a 6P bezel on a U2. I haven't been able to find any info on this. I'm assuming the advantage is the multitude of drop-in options... my question is, does the lamps modes still function the same?


The adapter collar from the L60 or LU60 Lamp Modules will allow you to use a standard Z44 bezel on the U2/K2 body. You can put the P60L, or P60/P61 Lamp Assemblies inside. These Lamp Module adapter collars are not sold individually.

In this case I've attached the LU60 with it's "M2" bezel and P60 Lamp Assembly to the U2 body:






Note that the once you remove the U2/K2 Lamp Module ("Bezel") from the body you are removing all the electronics and the selector dial - everything:





One can put the U2 Lamp Module ("Bezel") onto pretty much any two-SF123A standard WeaponLight Housing Body such as the MH90:





Or a Classic A21 Universal Housing Body:




(along with an A19 in this case, but an A12 could also be used to host the 2nd SF123A)


----------



## steveG (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Thanks for the clarification. I didn't know if the electronics were attached to the head or the body....


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Did anyone do runtime tests with the new SF U2? I can't find this info anywhere. Or can someone at least guesstimate the runtimes and lumen output? 

Anyway I have received my SF U2 yesterday and I am very pleased with the quality. I have bought and sold a lot of flashlights over the time, I wish I would just buy a SF U2 right away (though only the older version was available at the time when my "flashaholism" started ). The operation is very simple, no hidden menus, no annoying strobe or SOS. It's smaller than I thought, not heavy either. 
I have noticed that the beam is a bit too much "throw". I prefer a more diffused beam for hiking - especially if you are shining only a meter in front of you, the Novatac 120E is excellent in this field. Did anyone try a FM64 beamshaper on a U2? I am thinking about getting one (but can't find a shop with reasonable price and cheap international shipping :sigh.
The machining quality is just amazing. And it's a time proven design. I got tired of the new flashlight companies that use customers as beta testers.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



fireboltr said:


> From what I have seen and read/ talked to surefire about....
> The runtime in all levels should be about doubled.....
> The sscp4 runs about the same output at about half the voltage and drive current......


Is there a posting anywhere that specifically states what the drive levels are at all 6 settings? I'm pursuing a U2A modification and need this information to make a more informed decision. Thanks


----------



## steveG (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

I just received a U2A purchased from another member... Man, is this a great light!


----------



## :)> (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



steveG said:


> I just received a U2A purchased from another member... Man, is this a great light!


 


I agree! One of the best lights ever.


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

Yes. Still the best all-around production light. This is the one. I love it.
Now if they made it in different colors ...


----------



## steveG (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



Kiessling said:


> Now if they made it in different colors ...



And different reflectors/optics. I would love a U2 that throws like an LX2... not that the U2 is a slouch! This thing rocks!


----------



## run4jc (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

I just scored a deal on a U2 (on eBay- in the package and looks like new) - it and an E1B for $182....seems like a deal. After reading through this thread I am sure that it is the older version, and although I haven't been able to take it outside I can see a distinct donut hole. 

*Based on what I've read, this is common for the older U2s, yes? 
*
I don't mind it being the older version - kinda like it - and hoping maybe I can catch up with Milky and have it U2x2'd!


----------



## Popsiclestix (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

So I've read through the whole thread and it says that this works with rechargables, but the distinction is not made between 18650 or 2x16340. 

Do 2x 16340 (RCR123a) work?


----------



## steveG (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

I use LifeP04 rechargeable batteries in mine. The runtime sucks (about half of a CR123A), but they recharge fast and I always have primaries nearby.


----------



## Popsiclestix (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



steveG said:


> I use LifeP04 rechargeable batteries in mine. The runtime sucks (about half of a CR123A, but they recharge fast and I always have primaries nearby.



Thank you for replying, however, I was interested in the most common Li-ion chemistry, I believe it is LiCo? 

I have 2x of AW's RCR123a and was wondering if the fully charged 8.4V would be a bit too much for the buck circuitry in the U2A to handle. If so I'll need to buy an 18650.


----------



## Popsiclestix (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



run4jc said:


> I can see a distinct donut hole.
> 
> *Based on what I've read, this is common for the older U2s, yes? *



Yes this was a common occurrence on the older U2s with the Lux V emitters. Mine had a hole too.


----------



## steveG (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



Popsiclestix said:


> Thank you for replying, however, I was interested in the most common Li-ion chemistry, I believe it is LiCo?
> 
> I have 2x of AW's RCR123a and was wondering if the fully charged 8.4V would be a bit too much for the buck circuitry in the U2A to handle. If so I'll need to buy an 18650.




Roger that. I went with these because they are 3.0 volt and will not damage my E2DL or E1L (even with these, the E1L sometimes freaks out on low with a freshly charged battery). More runtime would certainly be nice.

I'd like to know if higher voltage rechargeables will work as well.


----------



## Justin Case (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

325addict has stated that he has successfully run his U2A on 2x16340:

Here
My followup question here
And the response here

I've not tried this myself yet.

Re: using a single Li-ion. My measurements on two U2As, both with Seoul P4s, indicate that the voltage overhead to run in full regulation is a little too high for 1xLi-ion. I'd estimate that you need about 4.4V to 4.5V to run in full regulation. Using 1x18650 or 1x17670, my guess is that voltage sag under load will put Vbatt at around 4V initially. Unfortunately, I measured only about 500mA drive current at that voltage input. Even at 4.2V, drive was only about 670mA.

Interestingly, when I mod'ed the U2A with a low Vf XP-G R4, the Vbatt to run in regulation decreased substantially to about 3.9V. So if you really want to run with 1xLi-ion, based on a single data point, you might want to mod your U2A with an XP-G. The problem is getting the head open.


----------



## MarNav1 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*

http://www.light-reviews.com/surefire_u2/
Mev showed 187 lumens with 2 x 123 setup. I just got one myself and added a Leef body, works great on 18650 and runs a very long time on the lower levels. Excellent light IMO.
Perfect beam with great tint and no donut hole.
Level 1 is perfect night vision/bathroom level too.


----------



## :)> (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: New version of the SureFire U2 Ultra - the "U2A"*



MarNav1 said:


> http://www.light-reviews.com/surefire_u2/
> He showed 187 lumens with 2 x 123 setup. I just got one myself and added a Leef body, works great and runs a very long time on the lower levels. Excellent light IMO.
> Perfect beam with great tint and no donut hole.
> Level 1 is perfect night vision/bathroom level too.


 
I agree. Still one of my absolute favorites.


----------



## Popsiclestix (Mar 13, 2010)

Just wanted to chime in that I got my U2A today and that this does indeed run on 2x freshly charged AW RCR123... at least for now.

Hopefully it won't damage the circuit or I'd be out a U2A head.

The low is much lower than on the Lux V version that I used to have and this is actually usable now!

As always, YMMV.


----------



## Popsiclestix (Apr 6, 2010)

Someone today sent me a PM inquiring about the condition of my U2A with regards to feeding it 2x AW RCR123 (7.2V). I have gone through about 2 complete charge-discharge cycles with about 40% of the time on highest, 40% on lowest, and the rest in between. 

The light still draws ~500 mA when on high so there appears to be no degradation there.

YMMV.


----------



## Justin Case (Apr 7, 2010)

What do you mean when you say that the light draws ~800mA on high? Is that a tail current measurement, a drive current measurement, or something else?

IIRC, I measured 0.42A at the tail for an XP-G mod'ed U2A and 0.48A at the tail for a stock Seoul P4 U2A, when using 2xAW16340 on high. 800mA seems very high for 2x16340. It seems more in line with 2x123A.


----------



## Popsiclestix (Apr 11, 2010)

I took my multimeter and put one probe on the body where the tailcap would make contact and the probe directly on the battery end. You are correct, it is only ~500 mA. I have gone back and edited my prev post. I have no idea why I was reading 800 the first time, maybe I had my 17670 in there without realizing it.

Here are what I get with 2x AW RCR123 (Both read 4.15V open circuit)

Setting 1: 8 mA
Setting 2: 11 mA
Setting 3: 16 mA
Setting 4: 30 mA
Setting 5: 83 mA
Setting 6: 451 mA


----------



## bullettproof (Apr 30, 2010)

AW at 3.96V each
Setting 6: 460ma

Battery Stations at 3.84V each
Setting 6:520ma


----------



## tobrien (Sep 9, 2012)

i'm planning on buying a new in box U2 from Amazon. any telling what emitter it'll have? which version is best for modding? the SSC P4 has the best beam right?


----------



## an_abstraction (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd be surprised if vendors still have the LuxV version sitting on a shelf.

Regarding best beam: the SSC P4 is an excellent combination of hotspot throw + spill.... while the LuxV is more of a broader "wall of light" with decent throw. The SSC P4 tends to have a cooler tint while any Lux V Surefire's I've had were warmer and more close to sunlight-like tint.


----------



## tobrien (Dec 21, 2012)

an_abstraction said:


> I'd be surprised if vendors still have the LuxV version sitting on a shelf.
> 
> Regarding best beam: the SSC P4 is an excellent combination of hotspot throw + spill.... while the LuxV is more of a broader "wall of light" with decent throw. The SSC P4 tends to have a cooler tint while any Lux V Surefire's I've had were warmer and more close to sunlight-like tint.



thanks man! I can't believe I never responded to you 

anyways, I ordered a U2 online recently for $95 used and I can't wait to get it. Can I tell by looking through the TIR lens? I doubt I can due to the TIR optics, however...


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Dec 21, 2012)

tobrien said:


> thanks man! I can't believe I never responded to you
> 
> anyways, I ordered a U2 online recently for $95 used and I can't wait to get it. Can I tell by looking through the TIR lens? I doubt I can due to the TIR optics, however...



Uh, I don't think the U2 has a TIR lens, it has a deep parabolic reflector. Generally, if the serial number begins with 'A', it's a Lux V, if it begins with 'B' it is a SSC P4 emitter (there are some U2 serials that begin with X but they are not common in my experience). However, in a used U2 the heads and bodies might be swapped on this light since the early U2 bodies would take an 18650 rechargeable battery with a plastic insert removed. Sometimes this old sought-after Lux V body is paired with the newer SSC P4 head, and the old Lux V head and new body are sold to someone else. The SSC P4 model is often called the U2A here on CPF but I believe this designation is unofficial.

I loved my U2's but needed just a little more than 100 lumens on the high end to use them at work. I hoped that someday SF might update the U2 emitter again but, well, you know the rest. 

Anyway, after some inspiration from other threads here on CPF, I removed the SSC P4 emitter from one of my U2's and replaced it with a current technology Cree XP-G2 ($7.00 from Craig at Illumination Supply). If you can change the cannon pinion on a watch movement you'll have no problem with the emitter swap. 

The updated light is awesome, runs on 17670's, CR123A's and RCR123A's. I've got another U2A new in box, might mod it with something else.

More on my U2 mod here:

ttp://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?348808-Choosing-between-Surefire-U2-amp-LX2&p=4088657&viewfull=1#post4088657


----------



## tobrien (Dec 21, 2012)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Uh, I don't think the U2 has a TIR lens, it has a deep parabolic reflector. Generally, if the serial number begins with 'A', it's a Lux V, if it begins with 'B' it is a SSC P4 emitter (there are some U2 serials that begin with X but they are not common in my experience). However, in a used U2 the heads and bodies might be swapped on this light since the early U2 bodies would take an 18650 rechargeable battery with a plastic insert removed. Sometimes this old sought-after Lux V body is paired with the newer SSC P4 head, and the old Lux V head and new body are sold to someone else. The SSC P4 model is often called the U2A here on CPF but I believe this designation is unofficial.
> 
> I loved my U2's but needed just a little more than 100 lumens on the high end to use them at work. I hoped that someday SF might update the U2 emitter again but, well, you know the rest.
> 
> ...


oh dang i have no idea why I was thinking it had TIR, my bad haha. I probably was thinking about the Kroma, which _does_. 

thanks for telling me how you upgraded your own U2, I may hit you up sometime if I find I'm not too wild about the tint on mine (I may leave it as is or, alternately, have milky do some crazy stuff to it lol). 

thanks a lot for the post bud!


----------



## bluebonnet (Nov 23, 2013)

With the exception of run time, will I get similar performance out of two LFP 123A cells as compared with two CR123A primaries in my newest version U2 Ultra? When I say "newest version", what I mean is the U2 Ultra will be ordered from Surefire stock next week. Thanks.

Please disregard my question. I located answer in another thread. b


----------



## bluebonnet (Nov 26, 2013)

Duplicate post deleted


----------

